# Seni özlüyorum



## FlyingBird

İ have question.Why it is 'seni özlüyorum' instead of 'sen bana özlüyorsun'?

Please don't compare with english because also don't get it.But in my language we say 'sen bana özlüyorsun' which would mean 'you miss to me'


----------



## ancalimon

"sen bana özlüyorsun" is grammatically wrong.

"sen beni özlüyorsun" or "beni özlüyorsun" means "you are missing me".

"seni özlüyorum" means "I am missing you".

"Özleniyorsun" means "You are being missed"

özlemek: to miss
özle*n*mek: to be missed

beni: me
bana: to me


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> "sen bana özlüyorsun" is grammatically wrong.
> 
> "sen beni özlüyorsun" or "beni özlüyorsun" means "you are missing me".
> 
> "seni özlüyorum" means "I am missing you".
> 
> "Özleniyorsun" means "You are being missed"
> 
> özlemek: to miss
> özle*n*mek: to be missed
> 
> beni: me
> bana: to me


thank you.But i already asked to not compare with english lol.
İ don't understand what 'you are missing me' and 'i am missing you' mean


----------



## FlyingBird

okay 'özlemek' mean to miss but i will writte in other way to understand better.
Can you tell me if it is correct? 

*seni özlüyorum=I need you

onu özlüyorum=I need him/her

sizi özlüyorum=I need you (plural)

Onları özlüyorum=I need them



Beni özlüyorsun=you need me

seni özlüyor=he need you

onları özlüyorsun=you need them


*


----------



## Rallino

That is highly misleading. _Özlemek_ shouldn't be translated by _need_.

Seni özlüyorum = I wish you were with me.
Beni özlüyorsun = You wish I were with you.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

Ми недостигаш = seni özlüyorum, seni arıyorum, sana özlem duyuyorum, senin özlemini çekiyorum.


----------



## MetinS

"Seni özlüyorum" is "I miss you". One would think it is like saying "I am missing you" which is not correct.
We don't say "Seni özlerim" .
"Seni özlüyorum" implies much stronger sense that I feel it now and every time.
We also say "Seni özledim" which also means "I miss you" and doesn't mean it was my feeling in the past,


----------

